# Ice



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Still not sure how this cold weather is going to work out. You want it to freeze up north to push more birds down but this is going to change a lot of people's plans that thought they were going to have open water.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Helping a lot of peoples plans also. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Helps us out a ton pushes all the birds to the river for us! Went and watched it at first light this morning and you would had thought you were in some Arkansas timber. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfireg


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I would think (hope) most people have potential ice figured into their equation with late December duck hunting in Michigan. Good luck to all of you, shaping up to be a good looking late season.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Kinda jacking up our plans as well...


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like the spot the hubby and I are thinking of hunting "should" stay open. I'll have to scout it out towards the end of the week to see for sure. We've got a field that we might be able to run a little traffic on, worst case scenario. I should have been knocking on some doors the last couple weeks, but between all the Christmas prep and sick kids (I wasn't feeling the greatest either) it didn't happen.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Mike L said:


> Your not getting any more birds, what "was" here is pretty much gone
> south. So make the best out of what you have. Not suppose to get above freezing all week up here.


 
Really??? All those birds up by Mackinaw last week have already flew past the south zones and into Ohio. I'm no expert but it seems like we have birds come down all the way through January and a lot of them will stay for the whole winter.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Was hoping the lake we hunt don't freeze, but its shallow and is usually the first to lock up. 
Thing is got an untilled bean field and no field dekes! That geese and some ducks are using.I suppose we could use water dekes and try a d make the most of it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Boyd said:


> Really??? All those birds up by Mackinaw last week have already flew past the south zones and into Ohio. I'm no expert but it seems like we have birds come down all the way through January and a lot of them will stay for the whole winter.


True. We have mallards, geese, and divers on the lakes year round. I have run a airboat out of sag bay to open water in February and seen tons of ge, squaw,Buffies, mergs just hangin out. We used to hunt ice thick enough to run snowmobiles across during thanksgiving not to many years ago. Killed plenty of mallards and divers. I look forward to ice every season


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

They are showing up now . I just hope they don't push through !


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

was just up by the bridge riding sleds and seen lotsa ducks and geese. still lots of open water up north.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Plenty of cans and redheads here on Anchor Bay. Had a few new filghts of Red Breasted Mergansers show up today. Only a few Golden Eyes. The Golden Eyes are usualy the last to show up.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ice no ice no problem. Pressure that's the problem. See how that turns out.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ice is a good thing for us. They will be stacked up on the river.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Boyd said:


> Still not sure how this cold weather is going to work out. You want it to freeze up north to push more birds down but this is going to change a lot of people's plans that thought they were going to have open water.


I hope everything freezes solid(which it has in my area). Keeps the tennis shoe hunters at home and we stack up some big ol green heads! Love hunting when it's all locked up. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

deadduck365 said:


> Ice no ice no problem. Pressure that's the problem. See how that turns out.


Words to live by for late splits and opening day hunts....... Scouting pressure and hunters camping out the night before is the downfalll of many an opening day. I went out fishing this past sunday and there was four rigs going out scouting out of deckers launch ramp.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

cupped-n-locked said:


> Words to live by for late splits and opening day hunts....... Scouting pressure and hunters camping out the night before is the downfalll of many an opening day. I went out fishing this past sunday and there was four rigs going out scouting out of deckers launch ramp.


That's why I hope for ice in the late split. Gives me leg room to move around when guys decide its to hard and go home.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

All ramps will locked down. With If the temps drop into the teens at night like they are predicting. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Took a ride tonite on lsc and lots of ice starting at the ramps! Should be interesting!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Plus predicting 6" of snow Wed - Thur throughout most of SE Michigan. :tdo12: Yeah....this is gonna be fun for all of you. Have a ball all! 

Me? I'm hoping for enough ice to fish on by New Years Day :lol:


----------

